# sekundenkleber als schraubensicherung?



## negativ biker (13. August 2004)

hallo,
ich hab hier probleme mit den kurbelschrauben,
die kurbel ist deore,innenlager weiß ich nicht.

sekundenkleber auf die schrauben machen?
hab ich nämlich grad da,
richtig viel oder nur einen punkt,soll ja wieder
aufgehen.

danke

mfg

hundekuchen


----------



## geopard (13. August 2004)

servus sportsfreund,
ich rate dir davon ab, aber ich laase mich gerne etwas besseren bellehren.

versuchen und das ergebnis posten ist auch ne möglichkeit.

ich nehme lieber da schraubensicherung.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erka (14. August 2004)

Jo, ich würd's auch bleiben lassen - ebenfalls ohne eigene Erfahrungen damit gemacht zu haben. Schraubensicherung kaufst Du einmal und kannst Du immer wieder brauchen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Sekundenkleber entweder zu gut klebt (Lösbarkeit), oder aber wegen seiner Sprödigkeit im Lauf der Zeit zerbröselt und dann gar nicht mehr sichert. Die Schraubensicherung dagegen bleibt dauerhaft zäh.


----------



## crazy-spy (14. August 2004)

Ich habe auch mal Sekundenkleber anstelle von Loctite genommen. Anfangs hielt es zwar, aber nach kurzer Zeit war davon keine Spur mehr. Loctite hingegen hält durchgegehend und sichert gut! Also loctite kaufen, so teuer ist es auch nicht  Der ml ~1   Aber wenn man es mal hat.... was ist schon umsonst auf der Welt?


----------



## swiss (14. August 2004)

Hundekuchen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich hab hier probleme mit den kurbelschrauben,
> die kurbel ist deore,innenlager weiß ich nicht.
> 
> ...




Das Problem sind nicht die Schrauben, sondern die ausgeschlagene Aufnahme der Kurbel selbst.


----------



## negativ biker (16. August 2004)

danke für die antworten,
ich besorg mir schraubensicherung.

die kurbel ist noch nicht so alt,ca halbesjahr.

ist eigentlich auch fest nur muss ich die schrauben
immer wieder eine halbe umdrehung reindrehn.

hundekuchen


----------



## Günni-Poo (16. August 2004)

Klingt wohl etwas Lustig, 
aber hin und wieder verwende ich dafür Nagellack.   Funktoniert sogar.


----------



## Elmi267 (17. August 2004)

Hundekuchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...sekundenkleber auf die schrauben machen?...


öööhm, eher nicht!

Sekundenkleber als Schraubensicherung funktioniert nicht! Sekundenkleber braucht zum Aushärten Luftfeuchtigkeit. Wenn du das Zeug aufträgst und ablüften lässt (wegen der Luftfeuchtigkeit), dann härtet der Kleber aus, bevor die Schraube richtig drin ist. Und wenn du nicht ablüften lässt, härtet das Zeug nicht aus.

Kleber für Schraubensicherung dagegen härtet unter Luftabschluss und Metallkontakt aus.

Also wenn schon kleben, dann bitte mit Schraubensicherungskleber. Den gibts erfreulicherweise ja auch noch mit verschiedenen Festigkeiten - je nach Anspruch. Um das ganze mit normalem Werkzeug (ohne Brenner) demontieren zu können, würde ich niedrigfesten Kleber vorschlagen.

Greetz, Elmi


----------

